# Breville Precision Brewer



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Other discussion herehttps://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39759-New-Breville-Precision-Brewer

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39759-New-Breville-Precision-Brewer


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Missed that even though a did a search before hand which returned no results!


----------

